# LIFE Photo archive available on Google Image Search



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

The Zapruder film of the Kennedy assassination; The Mansell Collection from London; Dahlstrom glass plates of New York and environs from the 1880s; and the entire works left to the collection from LIFE photographers Alfred Eisenstaedt, Gjon Mili, and Nina Leen. These are just some of the things you'll see in Google Image Search today.

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/life-photo-archive-available-on-google.html



> This collection of newly-digitized images includes photos and etchings produced and owned by LIFE dating all the way back to the 1750s.


----------

